# Cat box: Transporting cats and drugs/calmers



## Crazydancer (13 September 2014)

I am getting my cats back from my ex now I have a house sorted. Yay!  Trouble is, it's just over 3 hours drive, and they don't travel well. Even a 5 minute journey to the vets has me wanting to gouge my ears our with a blunt spoon, the yowling is extreme and distressing, and they both try and dig out of the cat carriers. 
Help!
Does anyone have any tips, or know of any calmers or drugs that can be used to make this less stressful for them? (And me!) 
Thanks guys.


----------



## TheresaW (13 September 2014)

One of mine has a complete panic when in the box in the car.  Last time we went to the vets, they recommended putting a blanket over his box, and it did help a lot.


----------



## Montyforever (13 September 2014)

TheresaW said:



			One of mine has a complete panic when in the box in the car.  Last time we went to the vets, they recommended putting a blanket over his box, and it did help a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Second this! Also padding out inside the box helps, my cat goes to the vets complete with cushions/toys/blankets ..


----------



## asmp (13 September 2014)

There's always Feliway (think that's how you spell it) which supposed to be a calmer.  Vets usually sell it.  Know how you feel though - I had to bring my cat back from Germany and he miaowed all the way!


----------



## jhoward (13 September 2014)

a friend of mines cat used to fit if he went in a box.. we got a cat harness, and had him on my lap, he used to stand with 2 paws up on the door looking out the window, in the end she travelled alone with him, he just sat in the footwell.


----------



## Crazydancer (13 September 2014)

Ooo and now the thread has moved, I feel travel sick. 

Thanks guys, I was hoping someone had a wonder drug to suggest that made them all sleepy for a few hours, when one starts off howling, the other one goes off in competition - you can't class it as miaowing, it really is the most awful howl. Blanket over the box is worth a try, otherwise ear plugs for me. 
May need a new carrier as well as FatBoy has found out he can wrestle the flap open on his, and he's too big to fit in the smaller one. But it will be so lovely to have them back.


----------



## touchstone (14 September 2014)

Feliway spray and Zylkene in their food beforehand may help, a blanket usually helps, but can make one of mine worse.  Good luck with them!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 September 2014)

Crazydancer said:



			I am getting my cats back from my ex now I have a house sorted. Yay!  Trouble is, it's just over 3 hours drive, and they don't travel well. Even a 5 minute journey to the vets has me wanting to gouge my ears our with a blunt spoon, the yowling is extreme and distressing, and they both try and dig out of the cat carriers. 
Help!
Does anyone have any tips, or know of any calmers or drugs that can be used to make this less stressful for them? (And me!) 
Thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feed before you drive and turn radio up. I do his on way to vets with cp cats

Try cover boxes with blankets so it's dark


----------



## Kylara (16 September 2014)

I had a cat (I sadly lost him earlier this year to a sudden illness  ) who hated travelling in the basket (fast breathing, constant yowling and generally just very upset). I got him a car harness and plugged him into the seatbelt bit. He could move around and get comfy and he felt much more secure and would only yowl if I had to slam the brakes on because other drivers don't know what give way means. He was much happier like that and sometimes if he wasn't happy he would sit on the floor of the car, not the seat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 September 2014)

Crazydancer said:



			I am getting my cats back from my ex now I have a house sorted. Yay!  Trouble is, it's just over 3 hours drive, and they don't travel well. Even a 5 minute journey to the vets has me wanting to gouge my ears our with a blunt spoon, the yowling is extreme and distressing, and they both try and dig out of the cat carriers. 
Help!
Does anyone have any tips, or know of any calmers or drugs that can be used to make this less stressful for them? (And me!) 
Thanks guys.
		
Click to expand...


I also recommend a cat on board sticker when you have a cat on board warning of an animal  on board. I use them when traveling with CP cats in back to warn drivers that I have an animal and therefore a have to take corners/ pulling away carefully especially if animal sick.


Otherwise I get honked at or I sign language,


----------



## suestowford (16 September 2014)

When I moved I had a 4 hours journey with a yowling cat. The vet gave me a sedative for her but she refused to eat the complete dose and it wore off half way there. She yowled for the last two hours.
I had no choice but to endure it; not sure which of us was more done in by it all at the end! But we both survived the journey and lived to tell the tale


----------



## Umbongo (20 September 2014)

There are some drugs that may help. Zylkene, calmex, xanax, piriton, feliway etc. TBH these have a variable effect, for some it works, for some it doesn't. I have heard of some dogs on ACP tablets to help slightly sedate, and I know of someone that was given diazepam for her cat, but this is up to your vet and how happy they are to dispense these, as anything stronger and a vet/nurse would have to monitor the animal.

I am travelling my cat 3 hours soon, and I am going for cat box (ensure it is secure, seat belted in so can't slip around). Lots of blankets inside, feliway spray in the cat box and a towel over the top. 3 hours is not too long. Good luck


----------



## MagicMelon (26 September 2014)

You could try putting them both in the same carrier - we've got one designed for a small dog so its bigger than cat ones which are usually pretty tiny, mine prefer to go together.


----------

